# Problem with The Sims Complete Collection



## SimsFan97 (Jul 24, 2006)

I recently bought The Sims Complete Collection and have had some issues with getting it to run. Everything installed fine, but I began having issues when I went to start the game I tried running it at 800x600 and the EA Games screen loaded fine, but when the Sims splash screen popped up, it stayed there for about 5 - 10 seconds and then crashed back to desktop. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but ended up with the same results. I have a couple of other Sim games on my computer (SimsCity 3000, SimGolf, etc) and thought perhaps they were somehow interferring with The Complete Collection software, so I uninstalled those, same result. Finally, as a last ditch effort, I did a system restore, reinstalled The Sims and then everything worked out fine. I'm happy everything's working now, however, I'd like to know why it kept crashing in the first place and will I have the same issues if I reinstall my other Sim games. For the record, I'm running XP Home Edition and all of my other specs more than meet the system requirements for the game. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

Hmm, well it could have been any number of driver or .dll errors that would crash it... 

Things get corrupted but until you use them you won't know..
It could have been a registry error too.. Hard to say..

Good it's working now.. Just install things one at a time and see if anything messes up.. then you'll have an idea what it could be... 
Games use and install .dll's all the time, and if one isn't quite right the game crashes..


----------



## karenmon (Aug 3, 2006)

I have done everything that EA suggested and I still have the crash problem. I have a tech support ticket in with EA and hopefully they will help, but according to Microsoft, they have contacted EA regarding this error and EA apparently has no explanation or solution.

When I ran the EA Easy Info, it did say that it didn't know if my Display device and driver or my Sound driver were compatible and to make sure I download any updates. According to Toshiba, I have the latest updates for these drivers.

This is very frustrating. At first we thought it was memory, so my husband went out and bought more memory for my laptop and almost broke it while installing it. The delete key broke off and I can't get it back on. All this for a game!  I REALLY like The Sims, but I don't want to reformat my hard drive to play it!  

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## chikushou56 (May 4, 2007)

i have the same problem as you did, with it crashing back down, and i've done 3 system restores and it still doesnt work. i dont know what to do!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Usually if a game stays on the desktop, its usually the video card.

what are your video cards (or computer if you have a branded machine)?


----------



## chikushou56 (May 4, 2007)

ummm...whats a video card? lol. im not that computer literate.
um...we have a dell that was made for us if that helps.


----------



## karenmon (Aug 3, 2006)

My computer is a Toshiba Satellite laptop. Since I haven't looked into correcting this problem for months, I don't remember where to look to see what cards I have.

If you refresh my memory, I'll check it out! 

Thanks!

Karen


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

karenmon; Start, Control panel, System, Hardware tab, Device Manager..... Under Display adapters is your video.
Think the link for Everest Home 1.51 in my sig still works. You can download that and it will allow you to see more detail about your system.

chikushou56; Video card is the device that handles all that you see. It's what sends the info to your monitor. The cable from your monitor will be plugged into the video card. However, if you have "On-board" video, there will not be a card.
Card type: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_card
On-Board: http://www.pcbuyerbeware.co.uk/MSI-RS480-ILAnnotated.gif 
In the on-board example, you can see the ATI Radeon chip marked. It also has a PCI-Express slot to add a video card, instead of using the on-board one.


----------



## karenmon (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks!

It's an Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller. I apparently have the most current version, so I'm not sure what's going on. I just know I gave up because no matter what they told me to do, I did and it didn't correct the problem.

Take care, Karen


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Sounds like on-board graphics.. Yeah, those just aren't that good for games.
I've never messed with them myself, but see all kinds of game posts that are solved by getting a graphics card. ??? not sure why exactly.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I just noticed that you said memory for your laptop... laptops are not really designed for games, and the intel graphics itself are not that great either.


----------



## kirstie_blondey (Oct 28, 2007)

hey anyone can help please do
i've never had a problem with my game untill now
i try to redownload the game on my other computer 
and it wont let me but i have downloaded the same
game on to several different computers before with
out any problem and my game has been downloaded
on the computer im trying to download it on now before


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

kirstie_blondey said:


> hey anyone can help please do
> i've never had a problem with my game untill now
> i try to redownload the game on my other computer
> and it wont let me but i have downloaded the same
> ...


Umm, maybe starting your own post would get better results.
Also.. Clarification maybe.

Download?.. To most of us gamers, and here at TSG, this is "downloading" something off the internet.
By "download" do you mean to install the game of of the CD's?

If it has been installed, removed, but still says it is installed.. There is a "The Sims Eraser" program that EA has out to clean up any files or registry entries that may hinder any re-installing.
http://thesims.ea.com/us/getcool/utilities/index.html
(Note: To download the eraser you will probably need to register with the sims site.)


----------



## dok78 (Jan 1, 2008)

Im having a similar problem...I got the game installed but when i wish to play it, the EA logo pops up and after that i see the Sims screen, then i am at my desktop. There is no error message from windows when this happens. Can anyone help me?


----------



## TechGirlSaysGo (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually the Sims 2 doesn't run for a few reasons:
1)*Your Memory is to low*
2)*Your graphic cards capability or graphic card settings aren't high enough*
3)*Your disk is scratched*
4)*Your game files themselves are corrupted (which can also be described a failing to save, frequent crashing ect.)*


----------



## dok78 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have The Sims 1 Complete Collection
Also, i have plenty of Memory and i have a Ati Radion X800...so the Sims 1 should run with no problem. 
Any one else know y?


----------



## dok78 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the Sims 1 complete collection...not 2.
I meet all the specs for sure. I dont see any scratches on my cd. 
I have no the slightest clue why the game just wont work.


----------



## one_two3456 (Jun 12, 2008)

i just got through the same thing with the splash screens then a crash. the other tech do have it right. your game files are being corrupted. but not the actual game. so even if you uninstall the game thoses files are still on your hard drive. and unfortunatly reinstalling it will only double the files instead of overwite them. now i havent been able to determine the mischief makers for the game(but mostlikely the saved games since they are the consistant changers) but to be simple just delete the maxis folder (if the sims complete is the only maxis game you have. if not then open the folder and delete from there) and reinstall the game. now if you saved anything it will be gone, but your game will start as expected.


----------

